# Ivy Kidded - Named her Willow



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Ivy had false labor a little over two weeks ago. The previous owner didn't have an accurate due date. We daily 
felt and listened for the kid. The vet told us to wait as long as mom was ok and we knew the kid was alive.
Tuesday night, 9pm, I went to the barn to close it up and in her stall was a cute little brown fur ball of a kid. 
*It's a girl* :fireworks: 








She is a pure bred Oberhasli. We do not show our goats, they are dairy goats. This is a good thing because 
Obers should not have white fur. Personally I thing the white spot is adorable.
Suellen


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ivy Kidded*

Awe!!!! Congrats! :birthday:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ivy Kidded*

Congrates she sure is cute. I wish I was having kids now. Mine are all big. The smallest is like 40 lbs.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ivy Kidded*

Awww congrats! I love the white spot too!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ivy Kidded*

She is adorable! What are you going to name her?

Gina


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ivy Kidded*

What a grand entrance! Aww what a cutie she is! I like the white too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ivy Kidded*

She is so cute....congrats.... :thumb:  :clap:


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Ivy Kidded*

Congratulations! So glad that your girl is a okay and your little doeling is a sweety.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Ivy Kidded*

Awwwww look at that cute little face!!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ivy Kidded*

Congrats! What a doll!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Ivy Kidded*

You've got a super cutie there-congrats! :stars:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

We have named her Willow. Our adult Obers are named, Ivy, Clover and Fern
Suellen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Willow sure is an adorable baby! Congrats on such a healthy delivery!


----------

